
Ask HN: Which career to choose? - dumitrupetrov
So i have two options for internship, one in java and one in PHP(symfony&#x2F;Laravel).<p>I already made a wrong decision recently.
What the future say? Which better to choose to go with? I mean it the start of the career, give me some pros, cons. I want to be confident in making the decision, so its wiser to ask.
Your thougth&#x27;s and opinions will greatly help!
======
deltron3030
Go with PHP/Laravel if you want to freelance or start your own software
business down the road, and want to build more generalist skills, and Java if
you want to get hired by bigger companies and their departments and need more
job security, and maybe want to specialize in a specific backend niche at that
company.

------
CoderCV
Java - Variety of future [Web, Desktop, Mobile] - develop for any platform.
Hard to enter - better the future.

PHP - Mostly only for the web - easy to enter - future just ok or very
competitive and easy looking opportunity.

